# Lets roll the dice



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=2bxmh9w

Martin
Brooks
Jeffries
Taylor

Nash
Turkoglu


I know the season looks done and dusted but the hell with it. Roll the dice.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

PS the new rotation would look like this when all fit.

Yao
Scola/Hayes
Turkoglu/Battier
Budinger/Lee
Nash/Lowry


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Honestly, given the injuries to their stars, the Rockets should go into rebuilding mode. Trading younger players for Nash/Turkgolu isn't in their best interest. If they continue to decline, they'll probably try to shop their way out of Martin's contract, but they'd want an expiring deal, not Nash's. They need to think long-term, just forget this season.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That's not rolling the dice that's giving the house your money. 

That trade doesn't make them better whatsoever. 

The Rockets don't need to rebuild just two weeks ago people were talking about them being darkhorse WCF contenders. You probably have to do something about that defense though. Maybe look at Igoudala or Smith if/when they become available.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Defense is the only issue. Nash and Turk will make that issue 10x worse. We need to look into getting someone who can protect the rim. **** I'd be willing to take a chance on a guy like Thabeet if possible.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

That trade wouldn't make this team any better. This team needs to work on defense. It just disappeared this year.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We need a defensive stopper. Battier just cant do it anymore and is going the way of Bruce Bowen. Scola and Lowry are great complimentary pieces for a team, but we need to land one sure fire star. That probably isn't going to happen unless somehow we get in the running for Melo. Even then though, I feel as if we will be stuck in NBA purgatory for years to come. Being just out of the playoffs, but not low enough to get a decent pick.

We need to move on from the Yao era


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

After getting a look at Lebron.... er, Terrence Williams, I think he should stay. We have 5 swingmen who all warrant minutes(Martin, Battier, Bud, Lee, and T-Will). That and we're 2-3 deep at every other position. I'm looking at these 4 as the primary trade subjects

Battier
Bud
Jeffries
Patterson(because I refuse to believe any other team in the league would have use for Hayes)

That's about $18mil right there

And if its a high profile player, use Hill or Brooks as the primary target(depending on position). 

Of course the dream scenario - http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=2bhdo9j


----------

